# 10 gallon tank aquascaping



## junglefowl

Im starting a new 10gal tank, still need more substrate thought, just got eco-complete for now, any idea should I get ada aquasoil or fluval stratum on top of the eco-complete


----------



## amphirion

pretty good for a start. i would strongly suggest partially covering up the rocks. it creates a more dramatic effect as if the smaller rocks are actually one huge rock that is slowly being exposed by erosion. if you have a long but curved branch of driftwood. i would complete the arch that you already started. 









it will allow for opportunity to create overhangs and grow stuff like mosses, buces, and ferns.


----------



## DogFish

I would offer that in a small space it's very easy to add too much hard scape. I would remove the smallest driftwood branch in front.

I do like the suggestion of covering the rocks with maybe moss to soften them and give an aged look.


----------



## junglefowl

amphirion said:


> pretty good for a start. i would strongly suggest partially covering up the rocks. it creates a more dramatic effect as if the smaller rocks are actually one huge rock that is slowly being exposed by erosion. if you have a long but curved branch of driftwood. i would complete the arch that you already started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will allow for opportunity to create overhangs and grow stuff like mosses, buces, and ferns.


Thanks for the suggestion...I have put another piece of wood to cover the big rock...this is my tank after rescaped


----------



## junglefowl

I have research and see nobody use eco complete with other substrate...i think I just go with it alone...maybe its time for plant now


----------



## junglefowl

Pix after fill in water


----------



## amphirion

Looks good. Maybe make a slope coming from the back left corner of the tank?


----------



## Riversun

junglefowl said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...I have put another piece of wood to cover the big rock...this is my tank after rescaped
> View attachment 56983


aG thích tấm này, khúc lũa nhỏ xếp phía sau nhìn có chiều sâu, có điều khúc lũa nằm hơi lớn, lũa aG cho G còn k, kiếm khúc nào nhỏ và ngắn hơn 1 chút, xếp vào aG nghĩ sẽ hợp lý hơn.
Hix, trình độ tiếng Anh chỉ đủ đọc hiểu thôi, thông cảm


----------



## junglefowl

G ko biet aG comment...de bua nao de khuc lua nho ve lai cho cu...lo di chuyen no roi


----------



## junglefowl

amphirion said:


> Looks good. Maybe make a slope coming from the back left corner of the tank?


I have made the slope and done with some decoration for today...3 hours...still have to put more plants though


----------



## oliver77

junglefowl said:


> Pix after fill in water
> View attachment 56986


This looks good. What are u planting in there?


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Nice hardscape


----------



## junglefowl

oliver77 said:


> This looks good. What are u planting in there?


I will make it simple...just some rotala, java fern, and moss for now...I still have plants in my bigger tank


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## junglefowl

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice hardscape


Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## amphirion

looks alright... though i noticed that the lowest branch has been moved slightly in comparison to the shot before it, before you included plants. sounds nit-picky, but by doing that, you've sort of detracted from the arrangement because now it is more centered rather than elongated. however, if that's how you'd like your tank to look, that's fine too.


----------



## junglefowl

amphirion said:


> looks alright... though i noticed that the lowest branch has been moved slightly in comparison to the shot before it, before you included plants. sounds nit-picky, but by doing that, you've sort of detracted from the arrangement because now it is more centered rather than elongated. however, if that's how you'd like your tank to look, that's fine too.


You are picky man, but I need somebody picky to help me with my aquascape...lol
Yeah I moved that branch bc im gonna put something else to the other side


----------



## junglefowl

I have put some java ferns today...1 and a half hour...i will have something else later


----------



## junglefowl

Have some anubias ready to put in my tank


----------



## junglefowl

Update my tank with anubias...I have seperate them from a big one into 5 small piece...they are nice


----------



## goodeye--sniper

I kind of wish the rocks were a little more visible with the anubias there-- I think they were key to the beauty of the scape


----------



## junglefowl

Time to update my tank, I found DHG at my local Petsmart


----------



## Cannonbolt

I agree with the above poster - I think you should move some of the Anubias up front so that the rock formation is more visible.


----------



## junglefowl

Cannonbolt said:


> I agree with the above poster - I think you should move some of the Anubias up front so that the rock formation is more visible.


Thanks!
I tried to rearrange the plant a little bit, how do yall think?


----------



## Cannonbolt

I like it better. You've exposed the stone on the left, I think you should do the same on the right. Maybe just cluster the Anubias together between the two rocks?


----------



## junglefowl

Cannonbolt said:


> I like it better. You've exposed the stone on the left, I think you should do the same on the right. Maybe just cluster the Anubias together between the two rocks?


Thanks! I will move it when I got home and let see. I have put in some flourish tabs in and here is my CO2 diffuser


----------



## junglefowl

Hi again plantedtankers!!!
It's been more than 2 months...and my tank is doing so well...thought I should update my tank to let you see how messy it is now 
And thanks to everybody for helping me out to complete it...















Amano shrimps...





















My little baby


----------



## Neatfish

Nice.


----------



## rowrunner

Looking good!!!!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Love what you did with the ten gal. !
I'm in the process of redoing mine now

the addiction continues...


----------



## junglefowl

Neatfish said:


> Nice.





rowrunner said:


> Looking good!!!!





A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Love what you did with the ten gal. !
> I'm in the process of redoing mine now
> 
> the addiction continues...


Thank you!!!
It is a heavy planted tank now...and I can't stop putting more plants in...lol...I have 1 anubias nana petite...1 anubias barteri and 1 anubias coffeelia coming...


----------



## Riversun

junglefowl said:


> Thank you!!!
> It is a heavy planted tank now...and I can't stop putting more plants in...lol...I have 1 anubias nana petite...1 anubias barteri and 1 anubias coffeelia coming...


if you're lucky, these things are going to hand you, brother. beautiful your tank more and more evident, pruning back the clusters


----------



## Chyrol

It looks great! It definitely filled in. The anubias growing between the rocks and branches is a highlight for me in this scape.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

I really like this tank! Very good use of the small space of a 10g.


----------



## junglefowl

Riversun said:


> if you're lucky, these things are going to hand you, brother. beautiful your tank more and more evident, pruning back the clusters


Thanks!!! Compare between you and me, I call you master brother...I learned a lot from you and still wanna learn more...haha


----------



## junglefowl

Chyrol said:


> It looks great! It definitely filled in. The anubias growing between the rocks and branches is a highlight for me in this scape.


Thank Chyrol!!!
Yeah, I love those anubias...


----------



## junglefowl

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> I really like this tank! Very good use of the small space of a 10g.


Thank you!!!


----------



## AlanLe

Jungleflow your tank looks amazing after 2 month. May I ask how did you take of it? Like how often you change the water and what chemical did you put in there that makes the plants so vibrant?


----------



## junglefowl

AlanLe said:


> Jungleflow your tank looks amazing after 2 month. May I ask how did you take of it? Like how often you change the water and what chemical did you put in there that makes the plants so vibrant?


Thanks!!!
Now I do 30% water change twice a week...I did use some flourish tabs at the beginning and it gave me a boom of algae. But after 3 weeks of maintenance, it's almost gone...and I know my shrimps and otos will take care of the rest


----------



## Riversun

AlanLe said:


> Jungleflow your tank looks amazing after 2 month. May I ask how did you take of it? Like how often you change the water and what chemical did you put in there that makes the plants so vibrant?


Junglefowl là e trai của a đó, người Việt luôn, nếu cần giúp đỡ e liên hệ với Junglefowl nhé.


----------



## junglefowl

Here are a few pictures of my tank before I trim those stem plants in the back...

















I love the crypt wendii on the left...but they didn't do well recently...hard to find something to replace them


----------



## Sluuuder

Wow that's a beautiful tank! I need to redo my 10g a complete overhaul maybe ill post a thread later on and let everyone drop me some suggestions


----------



## junglefowl

Sluuuder said:


> Wow that's a beautiful tank! I need to redo my 10g a complete overhaul maybe ill post a thread later on and let everyone drop me some suggestions


Thanks!!!
Yeah!!! Planted tankers are great...I learned a lot from this site...


----------



## junglefowl

I love this moss but still cannot determine the name!!! Its growing thick and nice shape on the dw









Amana shrimps love it









Painted FRS love it









And even my endler love it


----------



## AlanLe

What is the name of that leprechaun look alike plant and moss in the above picture?


----------



## junglefowl

AlanLe said:


> What is the name of that leprechaun look alike plant and moss in the above picture?


Reu do la reu tam giac o VN do ban...


----------



## I3raven

Hey, I really love the colors of the plants and the driftwood. Could I pull of the same effect with flame moss on my driftwood? Unfortunately I cannot find driftwood that is branchy like yours. It would be nice if you gave me some pointers on my thread. Thanks.


----------



## Riversun

G ươm rêu cực kỳ mát tay, rêu ra xanh dày, đẹp thiệt.


----------



## junglefowl

Riversun said:


> G ươm rêu cực kỳ mát tay, rêu ra xanh dày, đẹp thiệt.


G hoc cai nay tu aG do nha...hehe...van ko biet reu tam giac ten tieng Anh la gi...


----------



## ryantube

"Reu tam giac" is called Chrismas Moss because it looks like Christmas tree. The other one covering the wood is Peacock moss.


----------



## ryantube

BTW, I am also Vietnamese and I live in San Jose, lol.


----------



## junglefowl

http://www.thuysinh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3284

From TSO site post #6...they call reu tam giac: brasil moss...so confused?


----------



## Riversun

This is Peacock moss









G chụp 1 tấm cận cảnh rêu tam giác xem thế nào


----------



## junglefowl

ryantube said:


> BTW, I am also Vietnamese and I live in San Jose, lol.


Glad to see another Vietnamese in my topic!!!
Hey Ryan, I see you just created a website for aquarium diy stuff (aquatic plant central)...it is really cool idea...how is it so far???


----------



## ryantube

Yeah. Just created the domain name. Lots of great projects out there but they are all over the place. I hope to bring order to make it easy to follow. Of course it's free to everyone.
I would need lots of help contacting the authors to get permission, editing and combining the contents to make a smooths flow. Those projects look good in the forum but hard to follow due to multiple episodes and being separated by comments.

Advice and suggestions are always welcomed.


----------



## Riversun

"Tam giác" moss


----------



## junglefowl

Big news for me...my fire red is pregnant...i just watched her last night and there come out these wonderful yellow eggs...so excited...I have to move all the endlers and guppies to another tank to protect these coming generation...


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## junglefowl

Just got this shrimp from a local aquarist, I do some research and find out it is called Black Cherry Shrimp...but I think its a mixture of different cherry shrimp. He looks kinda cool with the yellow stripe on his back


















Question: should I keep him with other red cherry shrimps? Im worry that I will have baby RCS with different colors...


----------



## junglefowl

Finally I have some time to edit this video for my pregnant fire red shrimp

http://youtu.be/1T6iZk53t-4


----------



## I3raven

Love the layout, what kind of moss are you using for the branches? Is it flame moss?


----------



## junglefowl

I3raven said:


> Love the layout, what kind of moss are you using for the branches? Is it flame moss?


Thank you!!! It is brasil moss!!!


----------



## junglefowl

Last week I did some trimmings and sold 3 package of plants for members on the forum...the tank is kinda empty on the left but still look really full...I think because of the moss on the DW


----------



## junglefowl

The tank got algea problem recently, especially green hair algea. The reason is the light is too close to the water surface.
So I took a trip to Lowes and get a pair of brackets...lets hang the light fixture on.
Here is a few pics after I finish


----------



## blue1delta

Very cool tank!


----------



## tbonedeluxe

Wow!
That is a really sharp looking tank.
I love it.Great pics too.


----------



## junglefowl

blue1delta said:


> Very cool tank!


Thanks!!!


----------



## junglefowl

tbonedeluxe said:


> Wow!
> That is a really sharp looking tank.
> I love it.Great pics too.


Yeah...10 gallon tank from Walmart and phone camera...haha


----------



## junglefowl

Few more pics from the front view, the moss from the left DW have been cut for a fellow that come to my house last week...


----------



## Luizin

Can you give me some pointers on my tank please?


----------



## Cannonbolt

It looks amazing and it really inspires me to try to do more with my 10 gallon. 
Also, what is the name of vine-like plant that is in the center very front of the tank?


----------



## junglefowl

Cannonbolt said:


> It looks amazing and it really inspires me to try to do more with my 10 gallon.
> Also, what is the name of vine-like plant that is in the center very front of the tank?


It is dwarf marsh pennywort(hydrocotyle sibthorpioides)


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Your moss grows so nice in that tank.


----------



## chou

i think it looks great. better than what im working with haha


----------



## hhk12

great looking tank


----------



## canIlive

I love your tank. It is amazing what some people can do with only ten gallons. Are you running a clip on light and your odyssea light?


----------



## junglefowl

chou said:


> i think it looks great. better than what im working with haha


Thank you!!!


----------



## junglefowl

canIlive said:


> I love your tank. It is amazing what some people can do with only ten gallons. Are you running a clip on light and your odyssea light?


Thanks!!!
I have a clip on light on my tank too...but not using at all since I figure out its not enough for my tank


----------



## canIlive

Thank you. Your tank is brilliant. I did have a couple more questions. How far do you have your light mounted above your tank? Do you feel that you are getting a advantage from your split light cycle, or is it just to better fit the times when you like to watch your tank?


----------



## junglefowl

canIlive said:


> Thank you. Your tank is brilliant. I did have a couple more questions. How far do you have your light mounted above your tank? Do you feel that you are getting a advantage from your split light cycle, or is it just to better fit the times when you like to watch your tank?


The light is 3 inches above the water...
I got timer so I don't have to turn them on and off, especially I have to work everyday so it is better and I dont want to leave the light on for the whole day.
Fish and plants also get used to with the light time cycle so they grow and live healthier.


----------



## canIlive

Thank you so much. I also run a odyssea light above my ten galllon, and i wanted to know some of your secrets to success. How did you decide three inches above your tank would be the correct height.


----------



## ryannguyen

Nice tank. Where did you get your plants?


----------



## junglefowl

canIlive said:


> Thank you so much. I also run a odyssea light above my ten galllon, and i wanted to know some of your secrets to success. How did you decide three inches above your tank would be the correct height.


I wanted to give it a try since I don't have a Par Meter. And since I put it up, my plants are still growing.


----------



## junglefowl

Most of my plants are from Riversun, who is my brother...some I bought it from members on here and APC forum


----------



## junglefowl

My dream comes true!!! Update my DIY CO2 to a real pressured system. It is my first Time trying this and I really love it. It arrives last week and I got the tank fill up. Look how beautiful it is!!!


















Put it on!!! I put the working pressure at 30psi at suggested.


----------



## Mumford

Which Aquatek did you get??

Looks nice!


- Mumford


----------



## junglefowl

Mumford said:


> Which Aquatek did you get??
> 
> Looks nice!
> 
> 
> - Mumford


Its a Aquatek premium CO2 one!!!


----------



## junglefowl

I tried to put some color plants in the tank such as ludwigia red and red limnophila aromatica as suggested but really did not like it at all...took it out...introduce some new plants


















Limnophila aromatica...love this plants










My small red tiger lotus didn't do well in the other tank so I put it in here to see how it goes

I also put 2 crypt wendii bronze behind the crypt wendii already in the tank and 2 stems of ludwigia sp. pantanal in the middle back...hope they will do well


----------



## ryannguyen

How did you bind the java moss on driftwood?


----------



## junglefowl

ryannguyen said:


> How did you bind the java moss on driftwood?


I used my wife's thread to tie it on. If you see at the beginning when I first set up the tank you can see how much it grows until now


----------



## AlanLe

What is your dosing schedule look like?


----------



## junglefowl

AlanLe said:


> What is your dosing schedule look like?


I dose excel two to three times a week, and use Tetra black water every time I do WC


----------



## Mumford

Are you liking your substrate? Going back and forth between that and Aquasoil


- Mumford


----------



## newbieplanter

That is a saweeeeeeeeeet looken tank I can only hope my new tank turns out close to this. What bulbs are you using, I have a 48" industrial light set up with a ballast set up to run 3 T8 bulbs I wamna put that over a 55+ gal with 2-3 6500k bulbs from Home Depot you think it will be enough for that tank (55+gals)? Or I might do 1 plant bulb.


----------



## junglefowl

Mumford said:


> Are you liking your substrate? Going back and forth between that and Aquasoil
> 
> 
> - Mumford


I like my substrate but I like Aquasoil even better. I have never tried Aquasoil before but my brother has. My next tank will be Aquasoil, more expensive but you pay for what you have.


----------



## junglefowl

newbieplanter said:


> That is a saweeeeeeeeeet looken tank I can only hope my new tank turns out close to this. What bulbs are you using, I have a 48" industrial light set up with a ballast set up to run 3 T8 bulbs I wamna put that over a 55+ gal with 2-3 6500k bulbs from Home Depot you think it will be enough for that tank (55+gals)? Or I might do 1 plant bulb.


I have 2x18w T5HO 6500K bulbs. I think you should have medium-light with that lighting but you can try. People tend to use a Par meter to calculate the light nowaday.


----------



## newbieplanter

junglefowl said:


> I have 2x18w T5HO 6500K bulbs. I think you should have medium-light with that lighting but you can try. People tend to use a Par meter to calculate the light nowaday.


I got a better chance at winning the lottery than buying one of those or even getting one of the cheaper models and doin the math, LOL

Thanks for the info.


----------



## junglefowl

I will take a full tank shot tmr morning. But recently I have been trimming and selling a lot of package plants to fellows so my tank is kind of messy. I think it should take 2-3 weeks for the plants to grow back fully.
HM(baby tears) grows like weed, they invade almost half of the tank...

I found many of these little guys in my tank. They are cute and pretty, some are clear, some are pink


















And a shot of inhabitants in the tank









Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## newbieplanter

junglefowl said:


> I will take a full tank shot tmr morning. But recently I have been trimming and selling a lot of package plants to fellows so my tank is kind of messy. I think it should take 2-3 weeks for the plants to grow back fully.
> HM(baby tears) grows like weed, they invade almost half of the tank...
> 
> I found many of these little guys in my tank. They are cute and pretty, some are clear, some are pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of inhabitants in the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody!!!


Wow those are nice looking snails what kind are they?


----------



## newbieplanter

junglefowl said:


> Update my tank with anubias...I have seperate them from a big one into 5 small piece...they are nice
> View attachment 57288
> 
> View attachment 57289


I know u sold a lot of your plants already but if u wanna let some more of the Anubis go ill be ready to grab it on Friday?


----------



## junglefowl

newbieplanter said:


> I know u sold a lot of your plants already but if u wanna let some more of the Anubis go ill be ready to grab it on Friday?


I don't have much so I don't want to let them go yet...really...if you just need 1 or 2 small clumps, pm me...


----------



## ryannguyen

What kind of moss is that? How much did you spend for your CO2 system?


----------



## junglefowl

ryannguyen said:


> What kind of moss is that? How much did you spend for your CO2 system?


It is "reu tam giac" in Vietnam. I think it called brasil moss as well. I already have the 3 in 1 diffuser and check valve., so I bought the CO2 tank for 63$ shipped and the regulator for 80$ with free shipping.


----------



## ryannguyen

It looks prettier than the java moss.
quick question: How did you control the bubble of CO2 in your last DIY CO2?


----------



## junglefowl

ryannguyen said:


> It looks prettier than the java moss.
> quick question: How did you control the bubble of CO2 in your last DIY CO2?


I just let it go through the day and night for 24/7, if I wanna turn it off at night, I use rubber band to tie the air tube...


----------



## newbieplanter

junglefowl said:


> Thanks!!!
> Now I do 30% water change twice a week...I did use some flourish tabs at the beginning and it gave me a boom of algae. But after 3 weeks of maintenance, it's almost gone...and I know my shrimps and otos will take care of the rest


Is that the fish there an Oto?


----------



## junglefowl

newbieplanter said:


> Is that the fish there an Oto?


Yes it is!


----------



## junglefowl

Full tank shot


----------



## ryannguyen

What kind of filter are you using?


----------



## newbieplanter

junglefowl said:


> Full tank shot


That moss looks great I wish I could get mine to grow like that. How do u get the hydrocotyal to creep like that?

What type of knot did you use to tie the moss to the DW or did u just wrap it round?


----------



## junglefowl

ryannguyen said:


> What kind of filter are you using?


HOB that comes with the tank...lol...and I buy the sponge to plug into the intake


----------



## junglefowl

newbieplanter said:


> That moss looks great I wish I could get mine to grow like that. How do u get the hydrocotyal to creep like that?


Yeah I have to train them, when they grow tall up, I use the tweezers to put them down


----------



## ryannguyen

HOB is kind of mini filter, but I see yours is very big one. Am I wrong?


----------



## junglefowl

ryannguyen said:


> HOB is kind of mini filter, but I see yours is very big one. Am I wrong?


HOB filters can be really big, some can run up to 90 gallon tank. I think mine is a small Tetra power filter for 10 gallon tank


----------



## J.mccollum

looks great. kinda giving me ideas!!:hihi:


----------



## Mumford

Did you get your CO2 up yet?

If so do you like it?


- Mumford


----------



## junglefowl

Mumford said:


> Did you get your CO2 up yet?
> 
> If so do you like it?
> 
> 
> - Mumford


It has been up for more than a week now and I love it. I've never seen my plants breath that much bubbles with the DIY...


----------



## Mumford

junglefowl said:


> It has been up for more than a week now and I love it. I've never seen my plants breath that much bubbles with the DIY...


Very nice!

Hey Pm me where you got your co2 tank!


- Mumford


----------



## ryannguyen

what kind of lighting is that? T5HO?


----------



## junglefowl

ryannguyen said:


> what kind of lighting is that? T5HO?


Yes, it's an Odyssea fixture, 2x18w T5HO bulbs


----------



## horsedude

any updates?
your tank is looking good so far, well done.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Your tank looks amazing. I might have to look into the light you have. I also have the same co2 diffuser you use, its the best for the money. You get a diffuser, bubble counter and check valve for under $15 and it works perfectly even at lower pressures. I run mine at 20psi.


----------



## AdamC13

Wow! I liked the hardscape so much i had to skip ahead to see the final shot and I love it. I hope my shrimp tank will look half as good as this one.


----------



## junglefowl

kingjombeejoe said:


> Your tank looks amazing. I might have to look into the light you have. I also have the same co2 diffuser you use, its the best for the money. You get a diffuser, bubble counter and check valve for under $15 and it works perfectly even at lower pressures. I run mine at 20psi.


Thanks!!! I like this diffuser too, it works great either with my diy or pressured CO2 system. I run mine at 30psi. I didn't know at first at make it go like 50-60 psi


----------



## junglefowl

AdamC13 said:


> Wow! I liked the hardscape so much i had to skip ahead to see the final shot and I love it. I hope my shrimp tank will look half as good as this one.


Thank you!!! I believe everybody can do a better scape than mine. My scape have changed a little bit recently due to hair algea. I have to take the drift wood out and retie the moss. I will take some pics.


----------



## junglefowl

horsedude said:


> any updates?
> your tank is looking good so far, well done.


Here we go, I had to take the DWs out of my tank and put the moss in an acrylic tank to treat for hair algea. Hopefully I have time to retie the moss and put the DW back in the tank.


























My anubias nana petite, it is still my favorite anubias sp.









The colonies have increased more generations, especially the red ramshorn snails


----------



## newbieplanter

When u started this tank how long was the lights on when u had them turned on. What was the time limit and did it change any?

I've been referencing the tropica app and they state to start with 6hrs but I have a med light set up so I was wondering if I should increase time?


----------



## junglefowl

newbieplanter said:


> When u started this tank how long was the lights on when u had them turned on. What was the time limit and did it change any?


Good question!
I changed the light time period many times:
When I started, the lights was on 10 hours a day.
Then boom...algea...I reduced it to 6 hours a day...
After I got the pressured CO2, I started to add 1 more hour every 2 weeks and stop at 8 hours a day.
I think the plants should do fine now with 8 hours of light a day


----------



## newbieplanter

kingjombeejoe said:


> Your tank looks amazing. I might have to look into the light you have. I also have the same co2 diffuser you use, its the best for the money. You get a diffuser, bubble counter and check valve for under $15 and it works perfectly even at lower pressures. I run mine at 20psi.


Just got the same diffuser and took the cap off to put water but the diffuser disc didn't come out how did u tank yours out to fill with water?


----------



## kingjombeejoe

newbieplanter said:


> Just got the same diffuser and took the cap off to put water but the diffuser disc didn't come out how did u tank yours out to fill with water?


its really hard to get out especially when its new and dry, but if you put something thin between the blue gasket and the clear plastic and pry softly, it should come out. Just dont do it too hard you can crack the plastic. You can also blow into the bottom with the cap unscrewed and it should pop out.


----------



## junglefowl

newbieplanter said:


> Just got the same diffuser and took the cap off to put water but the diffuser disc didn't come out how did u tank yours out to fill with water?


It is really hard to get the disc off, I have to use tools like tweezers to take it out to fill water. As suggested, you can use sewing needle to go between the disc and the diffuser but have to be careful!!!


----------



## Cannonbolt

kingjombeejoe said:


> I also have the same co2 diffuser you use, its the best for the money. You get a diffuser, bubble counter and check valve for under $15 and it works perfectly even at lower pressures. I run mine at 20psi.


Can you give the link to this item? Also, what is a good CO2 drop checker? Thanks!


----------



## junglefowl

Cannonbolt said:


> Can you give the link to this item? Also, what is a good CO2 drop checker? Thanks!


Go on ebay and search for 3 in 1 CO2 diffuser. It will come out but you have to look for the sellers in the US if you wanna get it fast. It will be under 13$ with free shipping.
I never own a drop checker before. Hope someone will answer your question!!!


----------



## kingjombeejoe

http://www.afishybusiness.com/product.asp?itemid=3317&gclid=CJL69v2bzbYCFUJa4AodajQAng
http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalo...p-61306.html?gclid=COTj7f6bzbYCFQjOnAodNRIA6A
Im not sure how these websites are but these are the ones you want. If you want to get one from aquatek and dont mind spending more they have the same thing http://aquatek-california.com/accessories/#3-in-1-diffuser


----------



## junglefowl

I have been trying to use dry ferts for my tank since last week. And it is really different. My plants grow stronger and faster in a week. Here a shot before and after trimming

Before









After









Baby tear and dwarf pennywort are taking over the right side...especially baby tear, it not the background plant anymore. It runs to middle ground and if there no driftwood, they will run to foreground and cover my DHG



















And a pic of my red cherry shrimp, why does he look like a red rili shrimp?


----------



## junglefowl




----------



## HybridHerp

How did you get that H. Japan to behave? I have it in my 10 and it doesn't want to be condense, and I run high light and co2 as well.

Epic tank btw, its making me really want to try out Baby Tears lol


----------



## junglefowl

HybridHerp said:


> How did you get that H. Japan to behave? I have it in my 10 and it doesn't want to be condense, and I run high light and co2 as well.
> 
> Epic tank btw, its making me really want to try out Baby Tears lol


Thanks!!!
It just needs a little training. I use the thongs to keep it grow in the way I like and don't get too high. 
If you want to try baby tears, pm me for a deal


----------



## tylergvolk

Looking good. Nice tank! I like the basic layout very much.

How do you think the hair algae came about?

Light too intense near the surface of the water?


----------



## junglefowl

tylergvolk said:


> Looking good. Nice tank! I like the basic layout very much.
> 
> How do you think the hair algae came about?
> 
> Light too intense near the surface of the water?


Thanks!!!

I would say lack of CO2 and too much lighting. When I upgraded to pressured CO2 which is more stable, hair algea is completely gone.

I did raise the light fixture up the water surface a bit too!!!


----------



## junglefowl

New tankmate!!!


























Feeding time


----------



## newbieplanter

junglefowl said:


> New tankmate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding time


Cool nice looken tiger, u have a few so they mate?


----------



## junglefowl

Yes, I just put 10 of them in. Hopefully they will breed soon. RCS is breeding like crazy now, I should have about 100 of babies and juveniles RCS swimming around...lol...still feel worried to sell them since I never shipped shrimps before


----------



## junglefowl

Just sold these little pretty plants come from this tank


----------



## junglefowl

Updating my tank before trimming, it becomes a Dutch style aquascape


































I become fascinated with bucephalandra plants because of my brother Riversun, so I bought these 2 plants and really didn't regret buying it, they are beautiful


----------



## iLOVEnanos

Wow great tank! Love what you did with it!


----------



## junglefowl

iLOVEnanos said:


> Wow great tank! Love what you did with it!


Thank you! I should have updated my tank after trim.










Still thinking that I should move plants around or rescape but don't have time yet. The crypt wendii on the left front is getting big but still looks good. Should I take it out and replace with smaller plants? Don't know yet.

And the HM(baby tears) seems like really good carpet in the back if it stays short.


----------



## slapmonster

you've got serious talent my friend


----------



## junglefowl

@slapmonster: now you make me feel good and embarrassed at the same time
I know a lot of people can do better than me. I'm learning from aquascapers and plantedtankers


----------



## Subtletanks91

Beautiful tank and wonderful journal. I love your tiger shrimp, I have one too looks just Ike yours. I had a female and she died, so I tried artificially hatching them, it didn't work 

But beautiful tank. Did you run diy co2 before or while the shrimp were in the tank and what was your recipe and how did you control the bps


----------



## junglefowl

I had my diy CO2 running while I got like 20 RCS in there. I let it run 24/7 and didn't control the bps at all. Then when I change to pressured CO2 with a timer, I think that when my RCS started to breed fast.

This used to be my recipe and work really well (almost 2 weeks):
2L bottle: 1/2 teaspoon of yeast + 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda + 2 tablespoons of sugar...then fill up to 2/3 of the bottle with warm water (not hot)


----------



## junglefowl

So I have bought more buces recently and want to make this tank a buces plants home.

Had to remove some of stem plants since they grow crazy and took up so much space...especially this baby tears


Now I want to show everyone what I just got, took me almost 2 hours just to tie it on rocks and arrange it in the tank










Let see how well the buces will grow for me.
Will take a full pix of the tank!


----------



## KribsDirect

Pics 3 and 5 really stand out for me. Gorgeous plants! I enjoyed catching up on your journal. You should be proud.


----------



## junglefowl

KribsDirect said:


> Pics 3 and 5 really stand out for me. Gorgeous plants! I enjoyed catching up on your journal. You should be proud.



Thank you!


----------



## junglefowl

This tank needs a little to a lot of cleaning when I got more time for it. I did trim the moss tree down a little bit, sold 1-2 buce. plants. I'm still debating on the HM (baby tears) on the left and the crypt wendii, should I uproot them or not?


----------



## tylergvolk

I'm wondering how this tank is doing. If your still around, give us an update.


----------



## junglefowl

tylergvolk said:


> I'm wondering how this tank is doing. If your still around, give us an update.



I'm pretty much done with the scape of this tank. I really don't want to take it down since this is my first aquascape ever and the shrimps and plants are still doing well. It becomes the house of my red cherry shrimps and some random bucephalandra plants.

Also, my echinodorus parviflorus in this tank is producing babies one after another...in a way I've never experienced before. I created a new thread for the plant which can be found here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=562818

I changed the lighting bulbs recently (from 2x6500K daylights to 1x6500K daylight + 1xroseate hue)...and really love the look of the pink bulb produce.

This is how the tank looks like right now...not so proud to show...


----------



## jrill

Our tastes are similar. I also prefer that jungle look.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## NimbleHand48

Sad that you had problems with the scape, it started out really awesome! I'm a newbie so it gave me a lot of good ideas and tips. Thanks!


----------



## junglefowl

NimbleHand48 said:


> Sad that you had problems with the scape, it started out really awesome! I'm a newbie so it gave me a lot of good ideas and tips. Thanks!



You're very welcome! Glad I could bring some tips for everyone here..
My problem here is I grow too much plants in a small tank .
I will bring the scape back one day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aubtruck2

[/QUOTE]

I would like to buy you driftwood behind the tank? I even want the monkey? Hahahahaha. When I seen that I cracked up!


----------

